# Call of Duty 2 & Windows 7



## zanii

This seems to be a common problem with the two, that is they won't work togather.
The screen just flashes twice or so (like it's loading the game, normal) and
then it crashes and asks if I want to submit an error report.
I ALREADY TRIED COMPATIBILITY MODE! XP, Vista and run as Administrator. always the same results. Getting pretty annoying.
I used the CD and crack and updated to 1.3 and cracked that, used CD and everything.
In the words of a parachutist without a parachute: Heeeelp!!

My specs are in my signature.


----------



## joh06937

zanii said:


> This seems to be a common problem with the two, that is they won't work togather.
> The screen just flashes twice or so (like it's loading the game, normal) and
> then it crashes and asks if I want to submit an error report.
> I ALREADY TRIED COMPATIBILITY MODE! XP, Vista and run as Administrator. always the same results. Getting pretty annoying.
> I used the CD and crack and updated to 1.3 and cracked that, used CD and everything.
> In the words of a parachutist without a parachute: Heeeelp!!
> 
> My specs are in my signature.



do you mean modern warfare 2?


----------



## zanii

No, the old one.


----------



## Shane

I think it may be due to your sound if your using an intergrated sound chipset.eg...Realtec HD,...Try enabling stero mix.

Right-click the Realtek HD Audio Manager, little speaker icon.
Choose Audio Devices, then Recording tab.
Right click and choose Show Disabled Devices
Right click and Enable Stereo Mix


----------



## zanii

I have High Definition Audio something... (ausio isn't my specialty  )
But all recording and audio devices are enabled.
If it helps, when I plug the headphones in, the speakers go off (set up that way).


----------



## Shane

Hmm i lost then my friend sorry....i mean if you google the problem people are having exactly the same problem,Yet not finding a fix for it ...well not that i seen anyway.

Can i ask why you want to stay with COD2? Why not get COD4 or MW2....COD2 was made a long time ago so its not suprising that it wont work properly.


----------



## zanii

Yeah, I know, old.
I have MW2, but on LANs we prefer the old one, much simpler and easier to get started, takes just about a minuet to get a server started and a game going.
And I just put together my new computer, went to a small LAN and COD2 would not work... Pretty damn annoying.
I can run Crysis on full, but can't even run a game from 2005.


----------

